# 1635 HST Cab - backhoe options



## SVTKen (Jul 11, 2020)

Hello,

I just purchased a 1635 HST Cab tractor and it seems that Mahindra doesn’t make a backhoe for this tractor. It looks like it’s about the only tractor that they sell that they don’t make a backhoe for. Does anyone have any suggestions? I know there are 3-point backhoe attachments but I’ve heard they can damage the frame.

Cheers!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A three point backhoe can place a lot of stress on the mid-section of the tractor, and some manufacturers will void the warranty if you install one..... most may not tell you that until you buy their tractor. 
That being said, be diligent in your research, and select a three point backhoe that will not over power your tractor, and don't use it for things that are beyond the capability of the tractor. 
Just had a look around and Mahindra has a 1635B backhoe for this model. 
https://mahindrafinanceusa.com/sites/default/files/pdf-canada/1600 Series 2 sheet original_2.pdf


----------



## SVTKen (Jul 11, 2020)

I appreciate your input, if you look under the cab model in that brochure it indicated N/A for the backhoe attachment.


----------

